# weed tea



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

ok well ive made weed tea with a male's plant... i basically just took the whoe plant and put it in the pot.... but i pulld the plant once i found it to be male to make tea des it have to be a full grown male plant that has finished flowering


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

haha never mind im fucking high as shit right now.... holy shit... and the plant was a hermy if that helps or not


----------



## Dab2toN (Oct 9, 2008)

THC is NOT *NOT* water soluble, it is fat soluble. meaning you have to make something like THC-Terrific Hot Chocolate just put some cream in a crock pot with cocoa power and finely ground cheeb. cook for a few hours then strain in cheesecloth, serve.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 9, 2008)

no i used milk... i know how to make it i just never made it with immarure plants... by the way it didnt work but the alcahol lemonade my sister made did...


----------



## Doctor Pot (Oct 11, 2008)

My brother's girlfriend tried making weed tea after watching Grandma's Boy. I wonder how much perfectly good weed was wasted because of that movie?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 11, 2008)

making weed tea works you just have to use something with fat and not just water... milk works great i wasjust seeing if i could do it under the sercumstances.... making it with just water doesnt work at all pus u caqn use stems and leaves so no weed is wasted


----------



## icedbhang (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a bhang recipe, it's a bitch to make.

Bhang Recipes,Recipe of Bhang,Holi Bhang Recipe,Recipe for Bhang

Better off just using a metal bowl on top of a pot on a stove.


----------



## greenjumble (Oct 11, 2008)

I found this online and it works:

[FONT=&quot]After searching all over the internet and learning almost nothing about making a good, potent marijuana tea, I decided to just go ahead and try it myself (while abroad in Amsterdam, of course). IT WORKS. What I ended up with was a delicious tea that got me absolutely wasted for several hours (I'll admit I overdid it a bit....). Here's what I did, and the dosages I recommend:

1) Crush up 1 gram of nice kind-bud as fine as you can get it and put it in a teabag (you can unstaple any teabag, replace with ganja, and re-staple or paperclip). You can omit the teabag if you have something to strain your tea through when it is done like a gold coffee filter or cheesecloth.

2) Put 1 cup of water in a medium saucepan or tea kettle and heat over high until boiling. 

3) Reduce to a low boil and add your ganja teabag (or loose ganja) with **1/2 teaspoon of butter** (you will not get any effect without this ingredient. NO MARGARINE.). Stir until dissolved.

4) Cover and let simmer for 1 hour.

5) Stir in one cup of whole milk, along with cinnamon, sugar and allspice to taste. You can also add an herbal teabag like African redbush or licorice, if desired). Bring back to boil and simmer for 15 minutes.

6)Add 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract and bring to a rolling boil, stirring constantly. Boil for 30 seconds and transfer to large mug (through filter if not using teabag). Sprinkle with nutmeg.

I drank the whole thing immediately. It was delicious and two hours later I was basically tripping. I'd probably recommend 1/2 as a starting point. If you measure out the recipe as I've directed, you can make 4 small sups and get slightly buzzed, 2 medium cups and get pretty stoned or 1 big cup and get totally blitzed into uselessness.

Have fun![/FONT]


----------



## benjamin88 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow killer recipe, I'm def. gonna try this one out. I have one question though, how important is it to use whole milk? I regularly drink 2% milk, is this going to make a difference?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

well the reason you use milk is so it can attack to the fats... so idk how much fat is in 2%


----------



## benjamin88 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just found this link, has some good info on milk:
Milk - Low Fat vs. Whole Milk
The article says that whole milk has 8 grams of fat in an 8 ounce serving compared to 4.5 grams in 2% milk. So will that extra 4 grams make a big difference?


----------



## supernugs (Oct 16, 2008)

Dab2toN is that the recipe? cann u post it?


----------



## papercha[$]er (Oct 20, 2008)

think imma use this one day THanC


----------



## dsasser (Oct 20, 2008)

THC terrific hot chocolate even on hearing tastes yummy. By the way, how long do i have to cook that? And any particular temperature in which i have to cook that? Does it taste good when served hot or cold? I would try this and let you know on this for sure.


----------

